# What's the name of this 'gotta be a great old opera' melody?



## werf (Jun 30, 2013)

I can't find it in Musipedia. I recorded my brother playing it on his Steinway, and we're not sure where the melody originated even though it sounds very familiar to us. 

C C C C \ Bflat \ Aflat Aflat \ G \ F F / Aflat / C / F F F F \ Eflat \ Dflat Dflat \ C \ Bflat Bflat, etc.

The "\" indicates the next note is within the first octave below the previous note, the "/" indicates the next note is within the octave above the previous note...
Luckily, the timing is simple - these are ALL 1/8th notes, I think, with no rests. 
I'm hoping someone can solve our 'puzzle'. 
Thanks!


----------



## Volve (Apr 14, 2013)

Could you post the recording of your brother? It might help.


----------



## Volve (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok, long shot. Are you 100% sure it's from an opera? Because if it isn't, this sounds an awful lot similar:


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

Volve said:


> Ok, long shot. Are you 100% sure it's from an opera? Because if it isn't, this sounds an awful lot similar:


Yes, it's this anonymous piece which is not from any opera:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romance_(guitar_piece)

Here it is in its original guitar version:


----------

